# Expensive lesson



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

It seems like ever since I got my 5th wheel I have had an issue getting the propane back going on both tanks once they ran out. The diverter I had did not switch the tanks automatically so I would let them run out before switching. When I would switch tanks it would be a chore getting the propane back going. I would light the stove and then it would flame up and slowly die out. I would open the connection at the bottle slightly so I could hear the gas, retighten and then light the flame and it would die. This would happen numerous times before it finally would start coming through. 

I figured it was the regulator. Since it was built in to the diverter I got a new automatic diverter. Same issue. Come to find out it was the connection at the tank. The tank furthest from diverter was barely letting any gas through. The one closest was doing OK but it was making a whining noise sometimes. I switched both hoses and they now work flawlessly. I guess at some point I got some bad propane to clog up the orifices.

BTW, buy your hoses off amazon or ebay. Man they did me in good at the RV store.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 26, 2017)

riprap said:


> It seems like ever since I got my 5th wheel I have had an issue getting the propane back going on both tanks once they ran out. The diverter I had did not switch the tanks automatically so I would let them run out before switching. When I would switch tanks it would be a chore getting the propane back going. I would light the stove and then it would flame up and slowly die out. I would open the connection at the bottle slightly so I could hear the gas, retighten and then light the flame and it would die. This would happen numerous times before it finally wI ould start coming through.
> 
> 
> I figured it was the regulator. Since it was built in to the diverter I got a new automatic diverter. Same issue. Come to find out it was the connection at the tank. The tank furthest from diverter was barely letting any gas through. The one closest was doing OK but it was making a whining noise sometimes. I switched both hoses and they now work flawlessly. I guess at some point I got some bad propane to clog up the orifices.
> ...



Glad you figured it out. My furnace wouldn't light even though my stove would. I replaced the propane regulator and this fixed my problem. I try to buy most parts from eBay and Amazon. My dad needed a coil pack for his car. Autozone quoted 47 bucks for 1. I bought all 8 on eBay for 35 dollars. Runs like a champ.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 26, 2017)

My dad is having the same problem as the OP.  He changed the auto diverter with no luck.

I'll tell him to change the hoses


----------



## WayneB (Jan 26, 2017)

I change hoses every 2 years.
Please don't use white teflon tape on the joints, use the yellow stuff rated for gas, or use pipe dope.


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I change hoses every 2 years.
> Please don't use white teflon tape on the joints, use the yellow stuff rated for gas, or use pipe dope.



I used the pipe dope.

I also did away with the regulator on the tank on the opposite side of the camper from the changer. I'm pretty sure I read where it needs 100psi from each tank at that changer. The regulator said 30lbs. There is not a regulator on the hose on the tank right beside the changer but it's only a foot away. 

My tank on the opposite side was as follows: about an 18" hose connected to the regulator and then to an approx. 5ft long x 3/4" dia pipe that runs through that compartment under the bed up front and then back to an 18" hose to go to the changer. Why the extra regulator? Distance?


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> My dad is having the same problem as the OP.  He changed the auto diverter with no luck.
> 
> I'll tell him to change the hoses



I hope this helps. I turned a 10 minute $25 project into 2 days and $100. But it's not a good project unless you get embarrassed on your 5th trip back into the hardware store. I almost sat in the truck and made my cousin go in.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Most LP problems originate from the bottle or the regular prematurely shutting down because of the bottle pressure surge. No matter RV or grill. Turn all appliances off, turn the bottle off and disconnect the hose from the bottle. That will relieve the pressure on the bottle safety valve and regulator safety valve. Screw it back on the bottle, turn the bottle on, then light said grill or whatever. Ever watch a tank freeze over when cooking with it?


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Most LP problems originate from the bottle or the regular prematurely shutting down because of the bottle pressure surge. No matter RV or grill. Turn all appliances off, turn the bottle off and disconnect the hose from the bottle. That will relieve the pressure on the bottle safety valve and regulator safety valve. Screw it back on the bottle, turn the bottle on, then light said grill or whatever. Ever watch a tank freeze over when cooking with it?



My little buddy heater 1lb bottle will freeze over at the deer stand. We also had a concrete saw at work that ran of propane and the regulator would turn into a snowball and the lines would freeze up if you didn't cut back on the propane at the tank.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 27, 2017)

riprap said:


> I used the pipe dope.
> 
> I also did away with the regulator on the tank on the opposite side of the camper from the changer. I'm pretty sure I read where it needs 100psi from each tank at that changer. The regulator said 30lbs. There is not a regulator on the hose on the tank right beside the changer but it's only a foot away.
> 
> My tank on the opposite side was as follows: about an 18" hose connected to the regulator and then to an approx. 5ft long x 3/4" dia pipe that runs through that compartment under the bed up front and then back to an 18" hose to go to the changer. Why the extra regulator? Distance?


Cannot imagine a reason for a different regulator unless that connects to something with a different pressure requirement.

I do not rely on the auto diverters, I only open one tank at a time, and manually switch over. that way I know my gas levels and can accommodate bottle changes without risk of running completely out in the middle of the night.
I also have one hose as a 5 footer so I can hook up a 100 lb tank next to the tank carrier for real cold weather.
Its good practice to have a spare tank to replace empties with, especially on longer stays. A weekender should be fine with 2 bottles on the carrier.
My normal load out is 3, 30 lb and 1, 100 lb for extended stays of 6 months or more.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2017)

WayneB said:


> Cannot imagine a reason for a different regulator unless that connects to something with a different pressure requirement.
> 
> I do not rely on the auto diverters, I only open one tank at a time, and manually switch over. that way I know my gas levels and can accommodate bottle changes without risk of running completely out in the middle of the night.
> I also have one hose as a 5 footer so I can hook up a 100 lb tank next to the tank carrier for real cold weather.
> ...



I hear ya on the diverter. It is supposed to work as follows. You turn the switch to one tank. Once that tank runs out it is supposed to automatically switch to the other tank. The indicator is supposed to turn red. Then you switch to the other tank and can remove the empty one to have it filled without turning the gas off to the other one. I simulated this by turning one tank off. While it did start feeding off the other tank, The indicator stayed between green and red. The only way I knew it had ran out was because I turned it off.

I have my old manual one as my backup since that didn't seem to be the problem to start with. We really don't use much propane unless we camp somewhere with no power and use the hot water heater and fridge on gas. Not much use on the furnace. When we camp we mostly need A/C. I do carry a 20lb bottle to use with my little propane grill so I could use that in a bind until I got one of the others filled.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Most LP problems originate from the bottle or the regular prematurely shutting down because of the bottle pressure surge. No matter RV or grill. Turn all appliances off, turn the bottle off and disconnect the hose from the bottle. That will relieve the pressure on the bottle safety valve and regulator safety valve. Screw it back on the bottle, turn the bottle on, then light said grill or whatever. Ever watch a tank freeze over when cooking with it?



You are 100 percent correct !!! It can be very aggravating when using a big propane torch .


----------

